# Requesting a sticky for latest ODIN flashible CWM.



## Snyperx (Jun 13, 2011)

Would someone be able to create a sticky to a download link to the latest ODIN flashable Clockwork recovery?? I keep having to hunt for a download link or ask the nice folks in the chat room which I am sure drives them nuts.


----------



## chopper the dog (Aug 6, 2011)

After your hunt. Don't delete it. And you won't have to look for it again.

good day.


----------



## shag_on_e (Aug 1, 2011)

"Snyperx said:


> Would someone be able to create a sticky to a download link to the latest ODIN flashable Clockwork recovery?? I keep having to hunt for a download link or ask the nice folks in the chat room which I am sure drives them nuts.


So...anyway...you got a link for that CWM? I assure you it won't be deleted...


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN (Jul 7, 2011)

Here you go.

CWM 4.0 - http://db.tt/kgEj6joC
EH09 Radio - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=BT09XR9E
EE19 Radio - http://dl.dropbox.com/u/24410513/EE19_modem.tar.md5
Odin 1.3 - http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9H0WW7RA


----------

